# What are these? Mites? Springtails?



## meloddipedes (Jan 13, 2017)

Very difficult to get photos of, but I've never noticed them before. They get all the way to the top of the glass in the enclosure. I have some different species of springtails in there, so for all I know they could be one of them. I have no idea. I only know what my temperate springtails look like, not any others. Thanks in advance for any replies. You guys are great on here. Super helpful.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jan 13, 2017)

They don't look like grain mites at least...and though it is difficult to tell for sure since they are so small, they look less like mites than like springtails...do they hop when disturbed?


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 13, 2017)

Aquarimax said:


> They don't look like grain mites at least...and though it is difficult to tell for sure since they are so small, they look less like mites than like springtails...do they hop when disturbed?


I've watched them either hop or fall off of the glass. I actually tried to grab some with a piece of tape to further inspect them, but they crush easily.. which makes me think they aren't mites. I'll inspect a little more later.


----------



## mickiem (Jan 13, 2017)

I am only counting 6 legs?  That's a big clue if you can get an affirmative leg count. What I think are predatory mites in my enclosures have a teardrop marking. They are the only creature here that climbs the glass. I'll try to upload a pic when I get home this evening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 13, 2017)

mickiem said:


> I am only counting 6 legs?  That's a big clue if you can get an affirmative leg count. What I think are predatory mites in my enclosures have a teardrop marking. They are the only creature here that climbs the glass. I'll try to upload a pic when I get home this evening.


Yeah, it does seem like there are only 6 legs and then 2 longer feelers in the front. They're so hard to see even in a photo. I'm going to try to get better photos later when I'm home.


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 16, 2017)

These are the mites up close (found in the food dish underneath the apple that was in there). Anyone know what they are??


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 16, 2017)

meloddipedes said:


> View attachment 229405
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are definitely mites, could be predatory or soil mites, IDK how to differentiate the two.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 16, 2017)

meloddipedes said:


> View attachment 229218


Interesting, this little guy seems to be a globular springtail, don't know which species though. They should be beneficial, however they usually aren't too prolific so those mites might outcompete them, (and will eat them if they are predatory mites).


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 16, 2017)

This black bug was also in the food dish. This is annoying. I love my millipedes, but hate all the little bugs that love their tank. At least it's not infested. I don't see many. Maybe I stand a chance still haha


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 17, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Interesting, this little guy seems to be a globular springtail, don't know which species though. They should be beneficial, however they usually aren't too prolific so those mites might outcompete them, (and will eat them if they are predatory mites).


That makes sense. I got springtails from a couple different sources. I know one type is temperate. I guess these are the other type. The mites, I have no idea. For now I'm going to keep the tank a little dry and see if it helps.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 17, 2017)

meloddipedes said:


> View attachment 229411
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's different from the mites, definitely a globular springtail, which are beneficial and can keep mold growth down. 

Yours looks like this species BTW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## meloddipedes (Jan 17, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, that's different from the mites, definitely a globular springtail, which are beneficial and can keep mold growth down.
> 
> Yours looks like this species BTW.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eproxymous (Feb 9, 2017)

I know I also have mites but not sure if they are harming my Centipede. So what type of mites would I look out for that would harm my pet? Any advice guys?


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2017)

eproxymous said:


> I know I also have mites but not sure if they are harming my Centipede. So what type of mites would I look out for that would harm my pet? Any advice guys?


Get rid of any mites on your centipede. Any. Use a wet cotton bud to get any you see off it. Minding your  fingers obviously. I use springtails in my pedes set up and they've stopped mites appearing as well as stopping any mould growth.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 9, 2017)

Those brown ones are definitely mites but they look like a beneficial Hypoaspis sps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eproxymous (Feb 9, 2017)

Okay thank you for your advice, but cleaning my pede with cotton buds and holding it. I guess I'm not gonna do that, size is around 7" Length and .75cm body with width. I guess I just have to add some Isopods to eat the mites.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 9, 2017)

You(eprox) prob have hypopus stage grain mites, they stick using something like suckers underneath their body so they are not so easy to get off.  I have scraped them off with something like a knife, I've used a dental too also.  They seem to be irritating to inverts but they aren't parasitic in that stage, the theory is they are hitch-hiking during that stage.  The mobile stage mites eat rotting plant and animal matter.


----------



## eproxymous (Feb 10, 2017)

Yup that's what I have notice on my pede there are a few visible mites. I just notice them when I heavily moist the enclo I water it once a week. Well I added a lot of Isopods this morning, then I would let the substrate dry and see if there will be progress with the mites. And aslo I wont be over feeding it again maybe because of the left over foods and dry leafs in its enclo. Thanks for the info very much appreciated.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 10, 2017)

eproxymous said:


> Okay thank you for your advice, but cleaning my pede with cotton buds and holding it. I guess I'm not gonna do that, size is around 7" Length and .75cm body with width. I guess I just have to add some Isopods to eat the mites.


You don't hold the pede. You just swipe the cotton bud over the pede. Easier when they're eating.


----------

